# Aghhhhhhhhh



## Tclem (Sep 19, 2016)

On Monday nights we have prayer meeting at church. The teens and young guys usually play basketball afterwards. I use to play some but I played football and baseball in high school. Played baseball until I was 35. BUT, the next time they ask me to play tackle football I am going to just walk out in the road and let a bus hit me to get it over with quick and not taking 2 hours to feel the same way. Hey, I did put my shoulder down and steam roll a coupme of guys at once. Just wish I would have remembered I didn't have a helmet on. Looks like someone dotted my forehead and eye. Those two got the worse if it. Anyway, I'm fixing to use a couple of tubes of icy hot and take a bottle of Advil. Somebody call me in a couple of days and check on me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2016)

Silly man.....


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Silly man.....


More like stupid boy. At least I found some muscles I didn't know I had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yea but now they ache like a sum-b***h don't they?
Probably would have been better if you didnt know they were there....


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Yea but now they ache like a sum-b***h don't they?
> Probably would have been better if you didnt know they were there....


I think my thumbs are hurting. May not be able to type by morning time. Time to see if the wife has any medicine stashed away. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 20, 2016)

You maybe need to go out and bounce your head off the wall, and slam your thumbs in the door more often, your typing has actually improved! 

Oh, and all those sore spots you found that you believe to be muscles... That's never going to get better, it's all downhill from where you're at bud. However! One usually gets smarter with age, and at some point in life, comes to the realization that doing stupid bat guana like that HURTS! And, the older you get the longer it hurts!! And, pretty soon you wise up and quit thinking you're young enough to participate, and just tell them .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> You maybe need to go out and bounce your head off the wall, and slam your thumbs in the door more often, your typing has actually improved!
> 
> Oh, and all those sore spots you found that you believe to be muscles... That's never going to get better, it's all downhill from where you're at bud. However! One usually gets smarter with age, and at some point in life, comes to the realization that doing stupid bat guana like that HURTS! And, the older you get the longer it hurts!! And, pretty soon you wise up and quit thinking you're young enough to participate, and just tell them .


Yeah I turn 22 oct 1st. Ok I'll be 40. Wonder how Brett Favre felt every Sunday. Hey , I was. 50-65 1,789 yards 16 td 2 int. My right shoulder needs iced down lol


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yep... that's about where wisdom derived of old age starts soaking in, contact sports are ruled out, and guys like Brett start thinking about retiring! Non-contact sports will go in the next 10 years or so, and anything faster than walk follows shortly behind that. Somewhere in there, you start reliving youth, when everything you do, including just getting out of bed each morning, brings back those sore spots derived from sports YEARS AGO, (_that you believe to be muscle_), return to visit on occasion for little or no reason. Just ask @Mike1950 how that all works.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Yep... that's about where wisdom derived of old age starts soaking in, contact sports are ruled out, and guys like Brett start thinking about retiring! Non-contact sports will go in the next 10 years or so, and anything faster than walk follows shortly behind that. Somewhere in there, you start reliving youth, when everything you do, including just getting out of bed each morning, brings back those sore spots derived from sports YEARS AGO, (_that you believe to be muscle_), return to visit on occasion for little or no reason. Just ask @Mike1950 how that all works.


What's bad is I have another rehab session today for the buldging disk in my neck. Time for another shot in my knee also. Lol. Those boys shouldn't have called me chicken. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 20, 2016)

That is one part of aging that I really hate! Hope your recovery is swift. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Yep... that's about where wisdom derived of old age starts soaking in, contact sports are ruled out, and guys like Brett start thinking about retiring! Non-contact sports will go in the next 10 years or so, and anything faster than walk follows shortly behind that. Somewhere in there, you start reliving youth, when everything you do, including just getting out of bed each morning, brings back those sore spots derived from sports YEARS AGO, (_that you believe to be muscle_), return to visit on occasion for little or no reason. Just ask @Mike1950 how that all works.



Yikes- Rocky nailed it- the list goes on- at 66- I have stopped identifying back pain as lower-middle and upper- the whole damn thing hurts. only thing good about left shoulder is it does not hurt as much as right. right hip and knee give me zingers when the weather changes but lately it seems the weather is changin much more often. and speakin of weather changin- arthritis in thumbs- you never realize how much ya use them until it hurts to use them. All an all though- all parts are still workin and glad of it- I have plenty to do..... :) PS- Dumb Kid- you will learn- NOT A KID ANYMORE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> That is one part of aging that I really hate! Hope your recovery is swift. Chuck


Me too. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes- Rocky nailed it- the list goes on- at 66- I have stopped identifying back pain as lower-middle and upper- the whole damn thing hurts. only thing good about left shoulder is it does not hurt as much as right. right hip and knee give me zingers when the weather changes but lately it seems the weather is changin much more often. and speakin of weather changin- arthritis in thumbs- you never realize how much ya use them until it hurts to use them. All an all though- all parts are still workin and glad of it- I have plenty to do..... :) PS- Dumb Kid- you will learn- NOT A KID ANYMORE.


Can't wait to see what my rehab chick tells me today. I'm going next week for the pinched nerve in my back. It causes my left leg to go numb and will probably go get another shot in the knee in a couple of weeks. Remember when I drilled into my hand ? Yep, I still can't feel much with that hand but I did buy me some more sleeve socks designed to keep my shins from hurting. Lol. The muscles have started pulling off. Jet black. Doc says the fix is to be put in cast for 3 months. Hahahahah yeah right. Anyway I'm wobbling out the door to the work can. Should be an interesting day lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Can't wait to see what my rehab chick tells me today. I'm going next week for the pinched nerve in my back. It causes my left leg to go numb and will probably go get another shot in the knee in a couple of weeks. Remember when I drilled into my hand ? Yep, I still can't feel much with that hand but I did buy me some more sleeve socks designed to keep my shins from hurting. Lol. The muscles have started pulling off. Jet black. Doc says the fix is to be put in cast for 3 months. Hahahahah yeah right. Anyway I'm wobbling out the door to the work can. Should be an interesting day lol



Get parts fixed before they start fallin off- and let me tell ya, if you think you heal slow now   it does not get better in the next 25 yrs


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2016)

Know your pain ... My young mind forgets how old my body is ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yep... it's all down hill from where you're at Tony. Things are NOT going to get better!! Therapy, surgery, drugs are all just temporary fixes!

First thing you gotta learn is, upon hearing the words 'chicken' or 'candy ass' or 'wussy' hurled in your direction, that these terms are indicative that you WILL wake up in pain tomorrow morning, (_and probably several more after that_). You're subject to wake up in pain tomorrow morning anyhow, in your old age, but if any of those terms enter into the picture, you can bet your ass it's going to hurt! The best thing to do upon hearing any of those terms, is to simply say, "Yep! One of these days, if you're lucky, you'll be old enough to understand!" and walk away. Preferably to the cooler and easy chair, where you sit back and coach, and yell from the sidelines, "Owww... That's gonna hurt in about 20 years!" But that might not go over well after prayer meeting. (_The beer, not the yelling. Of course having spent three years in Biloxi living amongst dem coonasses, it might be alright!!_)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Get parts fixed before they start fallin off- and let me tell ya, if you think you heal slow now   it does not get better in the next 25 yrs


What about in the next 50 B figured you would know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Yep... it's all down hill from where you're at Tony. Things are NOT going to get better!! Therapy, surgery, drugs are all just temporary fixes!
> 
> First thing you gotta learn is, upon hearing the words 'chicken' or 'candy ass' or 'wussy' hurled in your direction, that these terms are indicative that you WILL wake up in pain tomorrow morning, (_and probably several more after that_). You're subject to wake up in pain tomorrow morning anyhow, in your old age, but if any of those terms enter into the picture, you can bet your ass it's going to hurt! The best thing to do upon hearing any of those terms, is to simply say, "Yep! One of these days, if you're lucky, you'll be old enough to understand!" and walk away. Preferably to the cooler and easy chair, where you sit back and coach, and yell from the sidelines, "Owww... That's gonna hurt in about 20 years!" But that might not go over well after prayer meeting. (_The beer, not the yelling. Of course having spent three years in Biloxi living amongst dem coonasses, it might be alright!!_)


My problem is Paxton is almost 3. He wears me out just playing on the floor. Probably should have had him 20 years ago lol


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your EBP I can relate. Sometimes when I come home from logging I think man I am damn good shape to be wrestling these heavy ass logs in this heat at 57 years old. Then the next day always comes. It's called EBP ... Entire Body Pain . . . . and yeah it means not doing much that day and sometimes the next especially the old worn out back. I eat lots of ibuprofen that stuff is amazing. I get the big 300 count bottle of Equate brand soft gel caps at wally world best deal going. Hope you get better - next time they ask you to play football tell 'em ping pong is more your speed now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Sorry to hear about your EBP I can relate. Sometimes when I come home from logging I think man I am damn good shape to be wrestling these heavy ass logs in this heat at 57 years old. Then the next day always comes. It's called EBP ... Entire Body Pain . . . . and yeah it means not doing much that day and sometimes the next especially the old worn out back. I eat lots of ibuprofen that stuff is amazing. I get the big 300 count bottle of Equate brand soft gel caps at wally world best deal going. Hope you get better - next time they ask you to play football tell 'em ping pong is more your speed now.


No ping pong. Checkers lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Beer pong?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Beer pong?


If I drank that would be closer to the truth. And the morons called and wanted to know if I was playing next week. Crack smokers

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> If I drank that would be closer to the truth. And the morons called and wanted to know if I was playing next week. Crack smokers



Probably wanted to know if they should come prepared with movie camera's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Probably wanted to know if they should come prepared with movie camera's


Lol hey the pastor did have his drone flying around and recorded some. Can't wait to get the video of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> If I drank that would be closer to the truth. And the morons called and wanted to know if I was playing next week. Crack smokers



Did the stupid kid say "no, I won't be there". ?


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> My problem is Paxton is almost 3. He wears me out just playing on the floor. Probably should have had him 20 years ago lol



Uhmmm... He ain't a problem now, his legs are too short. Give him another 3 - 4 years! Playing catch now ain't bad, he can't throw the ball real far! Give it 4 or 10 years!! My guess would be, 10 years from now, you're not even gonna hafta ask, you're gonna know you should've had him 20 years earlier!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

